# Fish, flax seed, and borage oil dosage



## buppy (Aug 10, 2011)

I have a 13lb. dog, and I bought a pack of 1200mg fish, flaxseed, and borage oil combo. He has allergies that cause itchy skin, so how much should i give him? I've heard giving one every other day or two days but I've also heard poking a hole in the capsule and just draining some out. The human dosage is twice or three times a day.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

www.fishoilbenefit.net/pets/fish-oil-for-dogs


This has some good info. But you really should ask your vet for the proper dosage. Too much can be harmful.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Keep in mind that flax can be an allergen.


----------



## AbbyDog (May 30, 2011)

I used to give my 60lb girl a 1200 mg fish oil with each meal- started with flax but I learned that it can go rancid so switched to fish oil. She loved the taste although it gave her fishy breath of course. She grew a magnificant coat and her skin allergies went away. For my two 16lb dogs now, I split a capsule between them once a day.


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm not sure if the site mentions it, but I was always told to give Vit E along with fish oil.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

TheBearCat said:


> I'm not sure if the site mentions it, but I was always told to give Vit E along with fish oil.


Yes ... You should give Vitamin E when you give fish oil. The dogs body uses vitamin E to utilize fish oil ... so you need to replace it. If you do not replace it there can be major health issues on down the line. I give vitamin E three times a week. It is also available in human form. I use human grade fish oil also per my vet.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Abbylynn said:


> Yes ... You should give Vitamin E when you give fish oil. The dogs body uses vitamin E to utilize fish oil ... so you need to replace it. If you do not replace it there can be major health issues on down the line. I give vitamin E three times a week. It is also available in human form. I use human grade fish oil also per my vet.


I use human fish or salmon oil, just throw the capsule in the food, they eat it. They get one 1200 or 1500mg oil daily; how much vitamin E per day (both dogs are around 32-34lb each) or is it not daily?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> I use human fish or salmon oil, just throw the capsule in the food, they eat it. They get one 1200 or 1500mg oil daily; how much vitamin E per day (both dogs are around 32-34lb each) or is it not daily?


I give my 20 pound dogs 1/2 a capsule every other day of Vitamin E (400IU) and 1/2 a capsule of fish oil (1000mg) every day. I try to avoid the runs with the small dogs. 

The bigger 60+ pound dogs get 2 capsules (1000 mg each) of fish oil and 1 capsule of vitamin E (400 IU) every other day. I have tried to introduce more fish oil with the bigger dogs, but it seems they have too soft of stools as far as I am concerned.

Some will say this is low dose. I just figure that some is better than too much. I just go by what my vet told me. Abbylynn has beautiful coat and skin on this dose (Dobie/Rott) She had an issue with balding when I first obtained her at 5 months old.

This is a great site I use for good information on a lot of things ....

www.peteducation.com/


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Abbylynn said:


> I give my 20 pound dogs 1/2 a capsule every other day of Vitamin E (400IU) and 1/2 a capsule of fish oil (1000mg) every day. I try to avoid the runs with the small dogs.
> 
> The bigger 60+ pound dogs get 2 capsules (1000 mg each) of fish oil and 1 capsule of vitamin E (400 IU) every other day. I have tried to introduce more fish oil with the bigger dogs, but it seems they have too soft of stools as far as I am concerned.
> 
> ...


thanks for the info!


----------

